

Ask HN: Negotiating Salary? 1st job non-dev IT for small tech consulting firm - eastcoast1stjob

I'm 25 and about to start my first job out of college doing IT for a small technology consulting firm in a below average cost of living area of a mid-atlantic coastal state.<p>Responsibilities will include building out the CRM system, re-doing the entire network and maintaining it, managing our website, consulting on social media for clients (including some content creation for both the firm and the clients), and being available for various IT work around the office and for the clients.<p>During negotiation:
She asked what range I had in mind.
I said I didn't know.
She said just to give her an idea.
I threw out 50k as a mean starting salary I've seen off different websites. 
She said OK, and wants to put me on a 45 day probationary period under 1099 contract until their next budget meeting.<p>1st question: What sort of title should I be asking for? There are 6 people, so I'll basically be filling the role of lead IT by the end of the 45 day mark, but I have no idea what I should call myself and what to be searching for on glassdoor.com or salary.com (social media, IT auditor, technologist, consultant, network administrator, system admin, etc?)<p>2nd question: Did I sell myself short or is this a good starting salary? The way she worded it, I may have the ability to renegotiate before they bring me on full time.
======
eastcoast1stjob
Hmm... Looking at CRM Anaylyst and CRM Administrators on Salary.com seems like
65-105 are the norm (median 82k) Maybe I'm asking for too little for wearing
all these hats.

